# Psychopathic death cultist Bolton to use Iranian terrorgroup against Iran



## Bleipriester

Bolton wants a regime change in Iran before 2019! Therefore, he wants to use the Iranian MEK terror-sect ("employable, vivid opposition"), that was removed from the terror list by Hillary Clinton in 2012. Even Americans got killed by them. So again, we see the deep state connection: Clinton - Bolton - Trump. All those who warned of Clinton starting WWIII can now be seen frenetically cheering Trump who is eager to start WWIII. However, MEK comprises only a few thousand members, they are unable to perform a regime change for Uncle Sam. But we cannot expect psychopaths to either know or care. They just want blood. 

Translate:
Nach Ausstieg aus Atomabkommen: John Boltons blutige Pläne für den Iran

Iranian Group M.E.K. Wins Removal From U.S. Terrorist List


----------



## fncceo

Symmetry... I love it.


----------



## Bleipriester

fncceo said:


> Symmetry... I love it.


Groups won´t vanish after they accomplished their missions. See Afghanistan. Be lucky, Syria, Russia and Iran do that job.


----------



## ChrisL

Wait a minute, who exactly is the psychopathic death cultist?  It seems strange that you would call US the psychopathic death cultists when it is the Iranians who hold "death to America" parades.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

When do we get our "death to Iran" parades and parties???


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Wait a minute, who exactly is the psychopathic death cultist?  It seems strange that you would call US the psychopathic death cultists when it is the Iranians who hold "death to America" parades.  Lol.


Iran is not a threat to other countries. Iran is not an US-controlled country, that´s all.


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> When do we get our "death to Iran" parades and parties???


It´s "Bomb Iran" in the US.


----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, who exactly is the psychopathic death cultist?  It seems strange that you would call US the psychopathic death cultists when it is the Iranians who hold "death to America" parades.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is not a threat to other countries. Iran is not an US-controlled country, that´s all.
Click to expand...


So, they are just bullies then?  Which one is it?  Basically you are claiming that they are talking out of their asses.  Lol.  The United States is certainly not the ONLY country they've threatened.  They also like to muck things up if given the opportunity, which effects the economic stability of the world in some instances.


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Bolton wants a regime change in Iran before 2019! Therefore, he wants to use the Iranian MEK terror-sect ("employable, vivid opposition"), that was removed from the terror list by Hillary Clinton in 2012. Even Americans got killed by them. So again, we see the deep state connection: Clinton - Bolton - Trump. All those who warned of Clinton starting WWIII can now be seen frenetically cheering Trump who is eager to start WWIII. However, MEK comprises only a few thousand members, they are unable to perform a regime change for Uncle Sam. But we cannot expect psychopaths to either know or care. They just want blood.
> 
> Translate:
> Nach Ausstieg aus Atomabkommen: John Boltons blutige Pläne für den Iran
> 
> Iranian Group M.E.K. Wins Removal From U.S. Terrorist List


Thanks, Hillary!


----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> When do we get our "death to Iran" parades and parties???
> 
> 
> 
> It´s "Bomb Iran" in the US.
Click to expand...


When was our last Bomb Iran parade held?


----------



## ChrisL

So, we should listen to YOU instead of listening to what THEY tell us?  Lol.  Oh okay.


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, who exactly is the psychopathic death cultist?  It seems strange that you would call US the psychopathic death cultists when it is the Iranians who hold "death to America" parades.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is not a threat to other countries. Iran is not an US-controlled country, that´s all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, they are just bullies then?  Which one is it?  Basically you are claiming that they are talking out of their asses.  Lol.  The United States is certainly not the ONLY country they've threatened.  They also like to muck things up if given the opportunity, which effects the economic stability of the world in some instances.
Click to expand...

Iran does not want to harm the international trade but partake. Iran has massively contributed to the war on terror in Syria, Iraq and Lebanon. The US on the other side has devastated the stability in the ME for decades and has installed and overthrown various leaderships.
The terms the author finds for Bolton are hardly overplayed.


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> When do we get our "death to Iran" parades and parties???
> 
> 
> 
> It´s "Bomb Iran" in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was our last Bomb Iran parade held?
Click to expand...

IDK. But it looks like the actual harm done to Iran makes them more angry. What do you think?


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> So, we should listen to YOU instead of listening to what THEY tell us?  Lol.  Oh okay.


This is really nonsense and totally out of topic by the way.


----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should listen to YOU instead of listening to what THEY tell us?  Lol.  Oh okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is really nonsense and totally out of topic by the way.
Click to expand...


No, it isn't.  It is completely topical.  I will listen to what they tell me they are feeling, and not what you tell me they are feeling.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

"Death cults" would be those who hold prayer meetings and chants and parades and celebrations for the "death" of another country and it's people, and who would refer to all people of an entire geographic location in the world as "infidels" and who harbor the harbingers of death and destruction to innocents (namely terrorists).


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should listen to YOU instead of listening to what THEY tell us?  Lol.  Oh okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is really nonsense and totally out of topic by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it isn't.  It is completely topical.  I will listen to what they tell me they are feeling, and not what you tell me they are feeling.  Lol.
Click to expand...

No, we are about the ME here.


----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should listen to YOU instead of listening to what THEY tell us?  Lol.  Oh okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is really nonsense and totally out of topic by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it isn't.  It is completely topical.  I will listen to what they tell me they are feeling, and not what you tell me they are feeling.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we are about the ME here.
Click to expand...


What does that even mean?  Who is "we"?


----------



## ChrisL

The simple fact of the matter is that Iran is run by a bunch of religious nutty mullahs who run an imperial army that makes it's own citizens "disappear" when they disagree with their religious/governmental policies.  It is nothing more than your typical dictatorship with huge religious undertones that contribute to their paranoia and keeping their own people from any type of progress whatsoever.


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should listen to YOU instead of listening to what THEY tell us?  Lol.  Oh okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is really nonsense and totally out of topic by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it isn't.  It is completely topical.  I will listen to what they tell me they are feeling, and not what you tell me they are feeling.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we are about the ME here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that even mean?  Who is "we"?
Click to expand...

We, who discuss this Iran related topic. Iran has no West islamization plans and the presence of Islamist extremists in the West is a result of the respective countries immigration policies.

They cry about Iran being an Islamic country but their allies in the region are the real Islamist extremists.


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should listen to YOU instead of listening to what THEY tell us?  Lol.  Oh okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is really nonsense and totally out of topic by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it isn't.  It is completely topical.  I will listen to what they tell me they are feeling, and not what you tell me they are feeling.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we are about the ME here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that even mean?  Who is "we"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We, who discuss this Iran related topic. Iran has no West islamization plans and the presence of Islamist extremists in the West is a result of the respective countries immigration policies.
> 
> They cry about Iran being an Islamic country but their allies in the region are the real Islamist extremists.
Click to expand...


wrong capt.  Blei------Iran supports world wide islamization


----------



## Bleipriester

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is really nonsense and totally out of topic by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it isn't.  It is completely topical.  I will listen to what they tell me they are feeling, and not what you tell me they are feeling.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we are about the ME here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that even mean?  Who is "we"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We, who discuss this Iran related topic. Iran has no West islamization plans and the presence of Islamist extremists in the West is a result of the respective countries immigration policies.
> 
> They cry about Iran being an Islamic country but their allies in the region are the real Islamist extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong capt.  Blei------Iran supports world wide islamization
Click to expand...

Nonsense.


----------



## xyz

ChrisL said:


> So, we should listen to YOU instead of listening to what THEY tell us?  Lol.  Oh okay.


Republican who claims Holocaust was orchestrated by gay Nazis wins enough support for Massachusetts governor primary


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it isn't.  It is completely topical.  I will listen to what they tell me they are feeling, and not what you tell me they are feeling.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we are about the ME here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that even mean?  Who is "we"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We, who discuss this Iran related topic. Iran has no West islamization plans and the presence of Islamist extremists in the West is a result of the respective countries immigration policies.
> 
> They cry about Iran being an Islamic country but their allies in the region are the real Islamist extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong capt.  Blei------Iran supports world wide islamization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.
Click to expand...


oh---so when Achmadinejad presented the position of  IRAN  before the UN general assembly -----he LIED?


----------



## Bleipriester

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, we are about the ME here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that even mean?  Who is "we"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We, who discuss this Iran related topic. Iran has no West islamization plans and the presence of Islamist extremists in the West is a result of the respective countries immigration policies.
> 
> They cry about Iran being an Islamic country but their allies in the region are the real Islamist extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong capt.  Blei------Iran supports world wide islamization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh---so when Achmadinejad presented the position of  IRAN  before the UN general assembly -----he LIED?
Click to expand...

What did he say?


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that even mean?  Who is "we"?
> 
> 
> 
> We, who discuss this Iran related topic. Iran has no West islamization plans and the presence of Islamist extremists in the West is a result of the respective countries immigration policies.
> 
> They cry about Iran being an Islamic country but their allies in the region are the real Islamist extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong capt.  Blei------Iran supports world wide islamization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh---so when Achmadinejad presented the position of  IRAN  before the UN general assembly -----he LIED?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did he say?
Click to expand...


from memory  he commented on the coming  "Mahdi"  (the kid about to jump out of the well in qom SOON)  and
announced    ISLAM IS THE RELIGION FOR THE WHOLE 
WORLD.      which is not only consistent with the OIC POV--
but-------also-----functionally, with baathism  ------it's
UNIVERSAL ISLAM-----the real stuff.    It is the stuff that
allows Iranians to tolerate Syrians----and even Lebanese
arabs.     Sheeeesh----are you STILL DIM?


----------



## Bleipriester

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> We, who discuss this Iran related topic. Iran has no West islamization plans and the presence of Islamist extremists in the West is a result of the respective countries immigration policies.
> 
> They cry about Iran being an Islamic country but their allies in the region are the real Islamist extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong capt.  Blei------Iran supports world wide islamization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh---so when Achmadinejad presented the position of  IRAN  before the UN general assembly -----he LIED?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did he say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from memory  he commented on the coming  "Mahdi"  (the kid about to jump out of the well in qom SOON)  and
> announced    ISLAM IS THE RELIGION FOR THE WHOLE
> WORLD.      which is not only consistent with the OIC POV--
> but-------also-----functionally, with baathism  ------it's
> UNIVERSAL ISLAM-----the real stuff.    It is the stuff that
> allows Iranians to tolerate Syrians----and even Lebanese
> arabs.     Sheeeesh----are you STILL DIM?
Click to expand...

link?


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong capt.  Blei------Iran supports world wide islamization
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh---so when Achmadinejad presented the position of  IRAN  before the UN general assembly -----he LIED?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did he say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from memory  he commented on the coming  "Mahdi"  (the kid about to jump out of the well in qom SOON)  and
> announced    ISLAM IS THE RELIGION FOR THE WHOLE
> WORLD.      which is not only consistent with the OIC POV--
> but-------also-----functionally, with baathism  ------it's
> UNIVERSAL ISLAM-----the real stuff.    It is the stuff that
> allows Iranians to tolerate Syrians----and even Lebanese
> arabs.     Sheeeesh----are you STILL DIM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> link?
Click to expand...


find it yourself-------your   "DO BUSY WORK"  deflection is
pathetic


----------



## Bleipriester

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh---so when Achmadinejad presented the position of  IRAN  before the UN general assembly -----he LIED?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did he say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from memory  he commented on the coming  "Mahdi"  (the kid about to jump out of the well in qom SOON)  and
> announced    ISLAM IS THE RELIGION FOR THE WHOLE
> WORLD.      which is not only consistent with the OIC POV--
> but-------also-----functionally, with baathism  ------it's
> UNIVERSAL ISLAM-----the real stuff.    It is the stuff that
> allows Iranians to tolerate Syrians----and even Lebanese
> arabs.     Sheeeesh----are you STILL DIM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> find it yourself-------your   "DO BUSY WORK"  deflection is
> pathetic
Click to expand...

I already did. Nothing found.


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh---so when Achmadinejad presented the position of  IRAN  before the UN general assembly -----he LIED?
> 
> 
> 
> What did he say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from memory  he commented on the coming  "Mahdi"  (the kid about to jump out of the well in qom SOON)  and
> announced    ISLAM IS THE RELIGION FOR THE WHOLE
> WORLD.      which is not only consistent with the OIC POV--
> but-------also-----functionally, with baathism  ------it's
> UNIVERSAL ISLAM-----the real stuff.    It is the stuff that
> allows Iranians to tolerate Syrians----and even Lebanese
> arabs.     Sheeeesh----are you STILL DIM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> find it yourself-------your   "DO BUSY WORK"  deflection is
> pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. Nothing found.
Click to expand...


incompetent


----------



## Bleipriester

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did he say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from memory  he commented on the coming  "Mahdi"  (the kid about to jump out of the well in qom SOON)  and
> announced    ISLAM IS THE RELIGION FOR THE WHOLE
> WORLD.      which is not only consistent with the OIC POV--
> but-------also-----functionally, with baathism  ------it's
> UNIVERSAL ISLAM-----the real stuff.    It is the stuff that
> allows Iranians to tolerate Syrians----and even Lebanese
> arabs.     Sheeeesh----are you STILL DIM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> find it yourself-------your   "DO BUSY WORK"  deflection is
> pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. Nothing found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> incompetent
Click to expand...

Probably something "mistakenly" translated falsely.


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from memory  he commented on the coming  "Mahdi"  (the kid about to jump out of the well in qom SOON)  and
> announced    ISLAM IS THE RELIGION FOR THE WHOLE
> WORLD.      which is not only consistent with the OIC POV--
> but-------also-----functionally, with baathism  ------it's
> UNIVERSAL ISLAM-----the real stuff.    It is the stuff that
> allows Iranians to tolerate Syrians----and even Lebanese
> arabs.     Sheeeesh----are you STILL DIM?
> 
> 
> 
> link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> find it yourself-------your   "DO BUSY WORK"  deflection is
> pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did. Nothing found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> incompetent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably something "mistakenly" translated falsely.
Click to expand...

\
right---like the ever mistranslated Koran.   I have relatives fluent in farsi


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> The simple fact of the matter is that Iran is run by a bunch of religious nutty mullahs who run an imperial army that makes it's own citizens "disappear" when they disagree with their religious/governmental policies.  It is nothing more than your typical dictatorship with huge religious undertones that contribute to their paranoia and keeping their own people from any type of progress whatsoever.



They're a good bit freer than what you think in Iran.

The women don't have to cover up..

They had Christmas trees last Christmas..

They have to worry about ISIS bombing them.

Iran isn't the bad boogeyman the Western AP makes them out to be.


----------



## irosie91

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that Iran is run by a bunch of religious nutty mullahs who run an imperial army that makes it's own citizens "disappear" when they disagree with their religious/governmental policies.  It is nothing more than your typical dictatorship with huge religious undertones that contribute to their paranoia and keeping their own people from any type of progress whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're a good bit freer than what you think in Iran.
> 
> The women don't have to cover up..
> 
> They had Christmas trees last Christmas..
> 
> They have to worry about ISIS bombing them.
> 
> Iran isn't the bad boogeyman the Western AP makes them out to be.
Click to expand...


LOL  @ Christmas trees in Iran.      only an idiot would cite the token Christmas trees in a country in which one cannot place a cross atop a church.     -----depends on what you call
"cover-up" .....not that I care


----------



## gipper

How many nations has Iran attacked since the Mullahs took over?  ZERO

How many nations has the US government attacked since the Mullahs took over in Iran?  I lost count.


----------



## Marion Morrison

irosie91 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that Iran is run by a bunch of religious nutty mullahs who run an imperial army that makes it's own citizens "disappear" when they disagree with their religious/governmental policies.  It is nothing more than your typical dictatorship with huge religious undertones that contribute to their paranoia and keeping their own people from any type of progress whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're a good bit freer than what you think in Iran.
> 
> The women don't have to cover up..
> 
> They had Christmas trees last Christmas..
> 
> They have to worry about ISIS bombing them.
> 
> Iran isn't the bad boogeyman the Western AP makes them out to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL  @ Christmas trees in Iran.      only an idiot would cite the token Christmas trees in a country in which one cannot place a cross atop a church.     -----depends on what you call
> "cover-up" .....not that I care
Click to expand...


That you posted..means I'm on the right track.


----------



## irosie91

Marion Morrison said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that Iran is run by a bunch of religious nutty mullahs who run an imperial army that makes it's own citizens "disappear" when they disagree with their religious/governmental policies.  It is nothing more than your typical dictatorship with huge religious undertones that contribute to their paranoia and keeping their own people from any type of progress whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're a good bit freer than what you think in Iran.
> 
> The women don't have to cover up..
> 
> They had Christmas trees last Christmas..
> 
> They have to worry about ISIS bombing them.
> 
> Iran isn't the bad boogeyman the Western AP makes them out to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL  @ Christmas trees in Iran.      only an idiot would cite the token Christmas trees in a country in which one cannot place a cross atop a church.     -----depends on what you call
> "cover-up" .....not that I care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you posted..means I'm on the right track.
Click to expand...


good point-----I enjoy the posts of utterly clueless jerks


----------



## saltydancin

ChrisL said:


> The simple fact of the matter is that Iran is run by a bunch of religious nutty mullahs who run an imperial army that makes it's own citizens "disappear" when they disagree with their religious/governmental policies.  It is nothing more than your typical dictatorship with huge religious undertones that contribute to their paranoia and keeping their own people from any type of progress whatsoever.



As if this Christian Nation doesn't have a US national religion of Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality that does the same, as all these emulate the burning Bush's "man is God" 9/11 second coming in so many school shootings.........


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> When do we get our "death to Iran" parades and parties???
> 
> 
> 
> It´s "Bomb Iran" in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was our last Bomb Iran parade held?
Click to expand...

In his mind, what little of it is left.


----------



## ChrisL

saltydancin said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that Iran is run by a bunch of religious nutty mullahs who run an imperial army that makes it's own citizens "disappear" when they disagree with their religious/governmental policies.  It is nothing more than your typical dictatorship with huge religious undertones that contribute to their paranoia and keeping their own people from any type of progress whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if this Christian Nation doesn't have a US national religion of Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality that does the same, as all these emulate the burning Bush's "man is God" 9/11 second coming in so many school shootings.........
Click to expand...


  This is just a bunch of insane ramblings that you put together apparently.  Crazies abound.


----------



## Ringel05

saltydancin said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that Iran is run by a bunch of religious nutty mullahs who run an imperial army that makes it's own citizens "disappear" when they disagree with their religious/governmental policies.  It is nothing more than your typical dictatorship with huge religious undertones that contribute to their paranoia and keeping their own people from any type of progress whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if this Christian Nation doesn't have a US national religion of Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality that does the same, as all these emulate the burning Bush's "man is God" 9/11 second coming in so many school shootings.........
Click to expand...

Let me guess, English is your 2nd language.........


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that Iran is run by a bunch of religious nutty mullahs who run an imperial army that makes it's own citizens "disappear" when they disagree with their religious/governmental policies.  It is nothing more than your typical dictatorship with huge religious undertones that contribute to their paranoia and keeping their own people from any type of progress whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're a good bit freer than what you think in Iran.
> 
> The women don't have to cover up..
> 
> They had Christmas trees last Christmas..
> 
> They have to worry about ISIS bombing them.
> 
> Iran isn't the bad boogeyman the Western AP makes them out to be.
Click to expand...


There was a time when Iran was a much freer and more secular country.  They are not considered that any longer.  

The caption of this picture is "Before the Islamic Revolution."  

Look, women dressed like people instead of like trash bags, dancing with men and having a good time!


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that Iran is run by a bunch of religious nutty mullahs who run an imperial army that makes it's own citizens "disappear" when they disagree with their religious/governmental policies.  It is nothing more than your typical dictatorship with huge religious undertones that contribute to their paranoia and keeping their own people from any type of progress whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're a good bit freer than what you think in Iran.
> 
> The women don't have to cover up..
> 
> They had Christmas trees last Christmas..
> 
> They have to worry about ISIS bombing them.
> 
> Iran isn't the bad boogeyman the Western AP makes them out to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a time when Iran was a much freer and more secular country.  They are not considered that any longer.
> 
> The caption of this picture is "Before the Islamic Revolution."
> 
> Look, women dressed like people instead of like trash bags, dancing with men and having a good time!
Click to expand...


The women don't have to wear hijabs in Iran. Present day. They are allowed to drive, too.

There are many misconceptions. They suffered a bad terrorist attack around Christmas time.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that Iran is run by a bunch of religious nutty mullahs who run an imperial army that makes it's own citizens "disappear" when they disagree with their religious/governmental policies.  It is nothing more than your typical dictatorship with huge religious undertones that contribute to their paranoia and keeping their own people from any type of progress whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're a good bit freer than what you think in Iran.
> 
> The women don't have to cover up..
> 
> They had Christmas trees last Christmas..
> 
> They have to worry about ISIS bombing them.
> 
> Iran isn't the bad boogeyman the Western AP makes them out to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a time when Iran was a much freer and more secular country.  They are not considered that any longer.
> 
> The caption of this picture is "Before the Islamic Revolution."
> 
> Look, women dressed like people instead of like trash bags, dancing with men and having a good time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The women don't have to wear hijabs in Iran. Present day. They are allowed to drive, too.
> 
> There are many misconceptions. They suffered a bad terrorist attack around Christmas time.
Click to expand...


Really??


----------



## dannyboys

You all remember John McCain's little song?:
"BOMB BOMB BOMB IRAN...........BOMB BOMB BOMB IRAN".
Now the LIB are hero worshipping McCain.........ONLY b/c McCain hates Trump.
If McCain was a Trump supporter the LIBs would be standing beside McCain's grave waiting to piss on it.


----------



## dannyboys

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that Iran is run by a bunch of religious nutty mullahs who run an imperial army that makes it's own citizens "disappear" when they disagree with their religious/governmental policies.  It is nothing more than your typical dictatorship with huge religious undertones that contribute to their paranoia and keeping their own people from any type of progress whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're a good bit freer than what you think in Iran.
> 
> The women don't have to cover up..
> 
> They had Christmas trees last Christmas..
> 
> They have to worry about ISIS bombing them.
> 
> Iran isn't the bad boogeyman the Western AP makes them out to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a time when Iran was a much freer and more secular country.  They are not considered that any longer.
> 
> The caption of this picture is "Before the Islamic Revolution."
> 
> Look, women dressed like people instead of like trash bags, dancing with men and having a good time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The women don't have to wear hijabs in Iran. Present day. They are allowed to drive, too.
> 
> There are many misconceptions. They suffered a bad terrorist attack around Christmas time.
Click to expand...

You don't know much do you.
Yes yes some younger women in Iran can go to prescribed places without wearing a hijab BUT they don't dare go to many places in Iran if they don't want to be spat on or worse by the males.


----------



## ChrisL

Life is probably not so terrible if you are a straight man in Iran.  If you are a woman in Iran, you can be stoned to death for presumed adultery.  Hell, all a guy needs is a couple of his buddies to back him up that his wife is a ho, and she is summarily executed.  

Iranians still facing death by stoning despite 'reprieve'

Without a reprieve, Mohammadi Ashtiani would have been buried up to her neck before being pelted with stones large enough to cause pain but not so large as to kill her immediately. Iran routinely censors information about executions, but all the 12 other women on death row have been convicted on adultery charges, as has one of the three men.

Azar Bagheri, 19, was arrested when she was 15 after her husband accused her of seeing another man. She has been subjected to mock stonings along with partial burial in the ground.

Ashraf Kalhori, 40, also sentenced to death by stoning, was forced to confess to a relationship with her husband's murderer, and has been in Tehran's Evin prison for seven years, according to her lawyer.

In one especially gruesome case, Maryam Ayubi, another alleged adulteress, fainted while being ritually washed before her execution in 2001 and was stoned to death while strapped to a stretcher. Outrage over that led to the marking of 11 July as the annual international day against stoning – which will see demonstrations at the Iran embassy in London.

Iranian activists say the tragedy is that the families of those sentenced to death often ignore them. "It doesn't matter to them whether the charge of adultery is true or not because the honour of the family is tainted so they forget the poor creature awaiting death," said Soheila Vahdati, who is now based in California.

"It's not possible to talk about these prisoners in public because their families don't want their names mentioned or their pictures published. Their families don't want to defend them neither. Mohammadi Ashtiani's case is amazing because her children are campaigning for her courageously and said that their mother is innocent."

Shammameh Ghorbani, who is awaiting stoning, begged not to be freed from prison because she feared being killed by her family.

Shadi Sadr, an acclaimed Iranian lawyer, said it was hard to know exactly how many people were still facing stoning. Last year the Iranian parliament passed a law banning it, but the powerful Guardian Council has been silent on the issue.

"Many women are kept in prison because the government is very scared of the public attention," Sadr said. "One of my clients has been there for eight years and her family have abandoned her."

Publicity helps. "The only reason the Iranian government has not carried out stoning sentences on all these people is that it is afraid of Iranian public reaction and international attention," said Sadr.


----------



## saltydancin

ChrisL said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that Iran is run by a bunch of religious nutty mullahs who run an imperial army that makes it's own citizens "disappear" when they disagree with their religious/governmental policies.  It is nothing more than your typical dictatorship with huge religious undertones that contribute to their paranoia and keeping their own people from any type of progress whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if this Christian Nation doesn't have a US national religion of Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality that does the same, as all these emulate the burning Bush's "man is God" 9/11 second coming in so many school shootings.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is just a bunch of insane ramblings that you put together apparently.  Crazies abound.
Click to expand...


Probably haven't got a clue about Byrd's Christian Nation fiefdom as history goes with West Nazi Germany Virginia's "man is God" KKK churchstate of hate thieving US Constitution-old testament-old glory arsonists cross conditioned way beyond therapy so old Catholic Church "death to the infidels" "serve the Pope or die" business union where the probability of the Christian Nation US genocide of 6 million in the Holocaust to later proclaim itself as one nation under God then with a second coming of Christianity thru 9/11 while the massacre of some 4 million Muslims is ongoing to have Hamas do their bidding of Israel killings........


----------



## ChrisL

saltydancin said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that Iran is run by a bunch of religious nutty mullahs who run an imperial army that makes it's own citizens "disappear" when they disagree with their religious/governmental policies.  It is nothing more than your typical dictatorship with huge religious undertones that contribute to their paranoia and keeping their own people from any type of progress whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if this Christian Nation doesn't have a US national religion of Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality that does the same, as all these emulate the burning Bush's "man is God" 9/11 second coming in so many school shootings.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is just a bunch of insane ramblings that you put together apparently.  Crazies abound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably haven't got a clue about Byrd's Christian Nation fiefdom as history goes with West Nazi Germany Virginia's "man is God" KKK churchstate of hate thieving US Constitution-old testament-old glory arsonists cross conditioned way beyond therapy so old Catholic Church "death to the infidels" "serve the Pope or die" business union where the probability of the Christian Nation US genocide of 6 million in the Holocaust to later proclaim itself as one nation under God then with a second coming of Christianity thru 9/11 while the massacre of some 4 million Muslims is ongoing to have Hamas do their bidding of Israel killings........
Click to expand...


WHAT?  Dude, just stop addressing my posts, please.  My mom told me not to talk to crazies because they are unpredictable and dangerous.


----------



## saltydancin

Ringel05 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that Iran is run by a bunch of religious nutty mullahs who run an imperial army that makes it's own citizens "disappear" when they disagree with their religious/governmental policies.  It is nothing more than your typical dictatorship with huge religious undertones that contribute to their paranoia and keeping their own people from any type of progress whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if this Christian Nation doesn't have a US national religion of Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality that does the same, as all these emulate the burning Bush's "man is God" 9/11 second coming in so many school shootings.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess, English is your 2nd language.........
Click to expand...


Guess again lynching enforcement if the cognitive dissonance gets by Pavlov's dog cross conditioning propaganda......


----------



## saltydancin

ChrisL said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that Iran is run by a bunch of religious nutty mullahs who run an imperial army that makes it's own citizens "disappear" when they disagree with their religious/governmental policies.  It is nothing more than your typical dictatorship with huge religious undertones that contribute to their paranoia and keeping their own people from any type of progress whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if this Christian Nation doesn't have a US national religion of Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality that does the same, as all these emulate the burning Bush's "man is God" 9/11 second coming in so many school shootings.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is just a bunch of insane ramblings that you put together apparently.  Crazies abound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably haven't got a clue about Byrd's Christian Nation fiefdom as history goes with West Nazi Germany Virginia's "man is God" KKK churchstate of hate thieving US Constitution-old testament-old glory arsonists cross conditioned way beyond therapy so old Catholic Church "death to the infidels" "serve the Pope or die" business union where the probability of the Christian Nation US genocide of 6 million in the Holocaust to later proclaim itself as one nation under God then with a second coming of Christianity thru 9/11 while the massacre of some 4 million Muslims is ongoing to have Hamas do their bidding of Israel killings........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT?  Dude, just stop addressing my posts, please.  My mom told me not to talk to crazies because they are unpredictable and dangerous.
Click to expand...


Another don't even talk to the hand in memoriam of all those lives taken in the Catholic Church megalomaniacal pedophilia slavery trade of rule the earth & destroy the world crusade......talk about predictable & deplorable......


----------



## Ringel05

saltydancin said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that Iran is run by a bunch of religious nutty mullahs who run an imperial army that makes it's own citizens "disappear" when they disagree with their religious/governmental policies.  It is nothing more than your typical dictatorship with huge religious undertones that contribute to their paranoia and keeping their own people from any type of progress whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if this Christian Nation doesn't have a US national religion of Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality that does the same, as all these emulate the burning Bush's "man is God" 9/11 second coming in so many school shootings.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess, English is your 2nd language.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess again lynching enforcement if the cognitive dissonance gets by Pavlov's dog cross conditioning propaganda......
Click to expand...

Incontestably you've taught yourself how to be Sesquipedalian but have yet to develop the ability to properly construct such verbiage into a coherent  promulgation.


----------



## saltydancin

Ringel05 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that Iran is run by a bunch of religious nutty mullahs who run an imperial army that makes it's own citizens "disappear" when they disagree with their religious/governmental policies.  It is nothing more than your typical dictatorship with huge religious undertones that contribute to their paranoia and keeping their own people from any type of progress whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if this Christian Nation doesn't have a US national religion of Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality that does the same, as all these emulate the burning Bush's "man is God" 9/11 second coming in so many school shootings.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess, English is your 2nd language.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess again lynching enforcement if the cognitive dissonance gets by Pavlov's dog cross conditioning propaganda......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incontestably you've taught yourself how to be Sesquipedalian but have yet to develop the ability to properly construct such verbiage into a coherent  promulgation.
Click to expand...


Haven't had to look up so many words since reading William F Buckley in college.......


----------



## Ringel05

saltydancin said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that Iran is run by a bunch of religious nutty mullahs who run an imperial army that makes it's own citizens "disappear" when they disagree with their religious/governmental policies.  It is nothing more than your typical dictatorship with huge religious undertones that contribute to their paranoia and keeping their own people from any type of progress whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if this Christian Nation doesn't have a US national religion of Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality that does the same, as all these emulate the burning Bush's "man is God" 9/11 second coming in so many school shootings.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess, English is your 2nd language.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess again lynching enforcement if the cognitive dissonance gets by Pavlov's dog cross conditioning propaganda......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incontestably you've taught yourself how to be Sesquipedalian but have yet to develop the ability to properly construct such verbiage into a coherent  promulgation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't had to look up so many words since reading William F Buckley in college.......
Click to expand...

You should do it more often.


----------



## ChrisL

saltydancin said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that Iran is run by a bunch of religious nutty mullahs who run an imperial army that makes it's own citizens "disappear" when they disagree with their religious/governmental policies.  It is nothing more than your typical dictatorship with huge religious undertones that contribute to their paranoia and keeping their own people from any type of progress whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if this Christian Nation doesn't have a US national religion of Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality that does the same, as all these emulate the burning Bush's "man is God" 9/11 second coming in so many school shootings.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is just a bunch of insane ramblings that you put together apparently.  Crazies abound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably haven't got a clue about Byrd's Christian Nation fiefdom as history goes with West Nazi Germany Virginia's "man is God" KKK churchstate of hate thieving US Constitution-old testament-old glory arsonists cross conditioned way beyond therapy so old Catholic Church "death to the infidels" "serve the Pope or die" business union where the probability of the Christian Nation US genocide of 6 million in the Holocaust to later proclaim itself as one nation under God then with a second coming of Christianity thru 9/11 while the massacre of some 4 million Muslims is ongoing to have Hamas do their bidding of Israel killings........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT?  Dude, just stop addressing my posts, please.  My mom told me not to talk to crazies because they are unpredictable and dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another don't even talk to the hand in memoriam of all those lives taken in the Catholic Church megalomaniacal pedophilia slavery trade of rule the earth & destroy the world crusade......talk about predictable & deplorable......
Click to expand...


Yes, everyone else is the problem but not you.  Couldn't be.  Lol.


----------



## saltydancin

ChrisL said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if this Christian Nation doesn't have a US national religion of Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality that does the same, as all these emulate the burning Bush's "man is God" 9/11 second coming in so many school shootings.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a bunch of insane ramblings that you put together apparently.  Crazies abound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably haven't got a clue about Byrd's Christian Nation fiefdom as history goes with West Nazi Germany Virginia's "man is God" KKK churchstate of hate thieving US Constitution-old testament-old glory arsonists cross conditioned way beyond therapy so old Catholic Church "death to the infidels" "serve the Pope or die" business union where the probability of the Christian Nation US genocide of 6 million in the Holocaust to later proclaim itself as one nation under God then with a second coming of Christianity thru 9/11 while the massacre of some 4 million Muslims is ongoing to have Hamas do their bidding of Israel killings........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT?  Dude, just stop addressing my posts, please.  My mom told me not to talk to crazies because they are unpredictable and dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another don't even talk to the hand in memoriam of all those lives taken in the Catholic Church megalomaniacal pedophilia slavery trade of rule the earth & destroy the world crusade......talk about predictable & deplorable......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone else is the problem but not you.  Couldn't be.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality cross conditioning for sociopsychological human farming based on a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate conception hasn't been my problem for 40 years except for Rehnquist's bicentennial Reichquest of a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate drug conception in Nazington, formerly known as Washington, D.C.


----------



## ChrisL

saltydancin said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a bunch of insane ramblings that you put together apparently.  Crazies abound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably haven't got a clue about Byrd's Christian Nation fiefdom as history goes with West Nazi Germany Virginia's "man is God" KKK churchstate of hate thieving US Constitution-old testament-old glory arsonists cross conditioned way beyond therapy so old Catholic Church "death to the infidels" "serve the Pope or die" business union where the probability of the Christian Nation US genocide of 6 million in the Holocaust to later proclaim itself as one nation under God then with a second coming of Christianity thru 9/11 while the massacre of some 4 million Muslims is ongoing to have Hamas do their bidding of Israel killings........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT?  Dude, just stop addressing my posts, please.  My mom told me not to talk to crazies because they are unpredictable and dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another don't even talk to the hand in memoriam of all those lives taken in the Catholic Church megalomaniacal pedophilia slavery trade of rule the earth & destroy the world crusade......talk about predictable & deplorable......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone else is the problem but not you.  Couldn't be.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality cross conditioning for sociopsychological human farming based on a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate conception hasn't been my problem for 40 years except for Rehnquist's bicentennial Reichquest of a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate drug conception in Nazington, formerly known as Washington, D.C.
Click to expand...


You need to learn how to form a proper sentence and use proper punctuation.  Your posts are really nothing but gibberish.  

BTW, there is no such religion as Islam Christiananality pedophile.  K?  Maybe you would be more effective to continue walking the streets with your signs and yelling at people in your disjointed odd manner?


----------



## Ringel05

saltydancin said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a bunch of insane ramblings that you put together apparently.  Crazies abound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably haven't got a clue about Byrd's Christian Nation fiefdom as history goes with West Nazi Germany Virginia's "man is God" KKK churchstate of hate thieving US Constitution-old testament-old glory arsonists cross conditioned way beyond therapy so old Catholic Church "death to the infidels" "serve the Pope or die" business union where the probability of the Christian Nation US genocide of 6 million in the Holocaust to later proclaim itself as one nation under God then with a second coming of Christianity thru 9/11 while the massacre of some 4 million Muslims is ongoing to have Hamas do their bidding of Israel killings........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT?  Dude, just stop addressing my posts, please.  My mom told me not to talk to crazies because they are unpredictable and dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another don't even talk to the hand in memoriam of all those lives taken in the Catholic Church megalomaniacal pedophilia slavery trade of rule the earth & destroy the world crusade......talk about predictable & deplorable......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone else is the problem but not you.  Couldn't be.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality cross conditioning for sociopsychological human farming based on a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate conception hasn't been my problem for 40 years except for Rehnquist's bicentennial Reichquest of a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate drug conception in Nazington, formerly known as Washington, D.C.
Click to expand...

Let me guess, you're an academic..........  That must be some impenetrable ivory tower you've constructed around yourself.


----------



## saltydancin

ChrisL said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably haven't got a clue about Byrd's Christian Nation fiefdom as history goes with West Nazi Germany Virginia's "man is God" KKK churchstate of hate thieving US Constitution-old testament-old glory arsonists cross conditioned way beyond therapy so old Catholic Church "death to the infidels" "serve the Pope or die" business union where the probability of the Christian Nation US genocide of 6 million in the Holocaust to later proclaim itself as one nation under God then with a second coming of Christianity thru 9/11 while the massacre of some 4 million Muslims is ongoing to have Hamas do their bidding of Israel killings........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?  Dude, just stop addressing my posts, please.  My mom told me not to talk to crazies because they are unpredictable and dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another don't even talk to the hand in memoriam of all those lives taken in the Catholic Church megalomaniacal pedophilia slavery trade of rule the earth & destroy the world crusade......talk about predictable & deplorable......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone else is the problem but not you.  Couldn't be.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality cross conditioning for sociopsychological human farming based on a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate conception hasn't been my problem for 40 years except for Rehnquist's bicentennial Reichquest of a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate drug conception in Nazington, formerly known as Washington, D.C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to learn how to form a proper sentence and use proper punctuation.  Your posts are really nothing but gibberish.
> 
> BTW, there is no such religion as Islam Christiananality pedophile.  K?  Maybe you would be more effective to continue walking the streets with your signs and yelling at people in your disjointed odd manner?
Click to expand...


Thanks for the "serve the Pope or die" Christian Nation version of "death to the infidels". Maybe didn't get learned enough English from an English teacher mother & just because you see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil in recognition of the KKK holy ghost Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality churchstate national religion where beggars can't be choosers doesn't mean it doesn't exist......


----------



## saltydancin

Ringel05 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably haven't got a clue about Byrd's Christian Nation fiefdom as history goes with West Nazi Germany Virginia's "man is God" KKK churchstate of hate thieving US Constitution-old testament-old glory arsonists cross conditioned way beyond therapy so old Catholic Church "death to the infidels" "serve the Pope or die" business union where the probability of the Christian Nation US genocide of 6 million in the Holocaust to later proclaim itself as one nation under God then with a second coming of Christianity thru 9/11 while the massacre of some 4 million Muslims is ongoing to have Hamas do their bidding of Israel killings........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?  Dude, just stop addressing my posts, please.  My mom told me not to talk to crazies because they are unpredictable and dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another don't even talk to the hand in memoriam of all those lives taken in the Catholic Church megalomaniacal pedophilia slavery trade of rule the earth & destroy the world crusade......talk about predictable & deplorable......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone else is the problem but not you.  Couldn't be.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality cross conditioning for sociopsychological human farming based on a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate conception hasn't been my problem for 40 years except for Rehnquist's bicentennial Reichquest of a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate drug conception in Nazington, formerly known as Washington, D.C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess, you're an academic..........  That must be some impenetrable ivory tower you've constructed around yourself.
Click to expand...


Academic enough to recognize homicidal sociopsychopathic suicidal pedophilia attempts at brainwashing of the too dang lily brilliant white ......


----------



## Ringel05

saltydancin said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?  Dude, just stop addressing my posts, please.  My mom told me not to talk to crazies because they are unpredictable and dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another don't even talk to the hand in memoriam of all those lives taken in the Catholic Church megalomaniacal pedophilia slavery trade of rule the earth & destroy the world crusade......talk about predictable & deplorable......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone else is the problem but not you.  Couldn't be.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality cross conditioning for sociopsychological human farming based on a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate conception hasn't been my problem for 40 years except for Rehnquist's bicentennial Reichquest of a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate drug conception in Nazington, formerly known as Washington, D.C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess, you're an academic..........  That must be some impenetrable ivory tower you've constructed around yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Academic enough to recognize homicidal sociopsychopathic suicidal pedophilia attempts at brainwashing of the too dang lily brilliant white ......
Click to expand...

That's not an ivory tower you've ensconced yourself in, it's a bombastic alternate reality.  Excessive utilization of sensory deprivation tanks?


----------



## ChrisL

saltydancin said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?  Dude, just stop addressing my posts, please.  My mom told me not to talk to crazies because they are unpredictable and dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another don't even talk to the hand in memoriam of all those lives taken in the Catholic Church megalomaniacal pedophilia slavery trade of rule the earth & destroy the world crusade......talk about predictable & deplorable......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone else is the problem but not you.  Couldn't be.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality cross conditioning for sociopsychological human farming based on a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate conception hasn't been my problem for 40 years except for Rehnquist's bicentennial Reichquest of a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate drug conception in Nazington, formerly known as Washington, D.C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to learn how to form a proper sentence and use proper punctuation.  Your posts are really nothing but gibberish.
> 
> BTW, there is no such religion as Islam Christiananality pedophile.  K?  Maybe you would be more effective to continue walking the streets with your signs and yelling at people in your disjointed odd manner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the "serve the Pope or die" Christian Nation version of "death to the infidels". Maybe didn't get learned enough English from an English teacher mother & just because you see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil in recognition of the KKK holy ghost Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality churchstate national religion where beggars can't be choosers doesn't mean it doesn't exist......
Click to expand...


Lol!  That's funny!


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another don't even talk to the hand in memoriam of all those lives taken in the Catholic Church megalomaniacal pedophilia slavery trade of rule the earth & destroy the world crusade......talk about predictable & deplorable......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone else is the problem but not you.  Couldn't be.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality cross conditioning for sociopsychological human farming based on a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate conception hasn't been my problem for 40 years except for Rehnquist's bicentennial Reichquest of a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate drug conception in Nazington, formerly known as Washington, D.C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess, you're an academic..........  That must be some impenetrable ivory tower you've constructed around yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Academic enough to recognize homicidal sociopsychopathic suicidal pedophilia attempts at brainwashing of the too dang lily brilliant white ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not an ivory tower you've ensconced yourself in, it's a bombastic alternate reality.  Excessive utilization of sensory deprivation tanks?
Click to expand...


This guy is a RIOT.  Lol!    We get all kinds around here!


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone else is the problem but not you.  Couldn't be.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality cross conditioning for sociopsychological human farming based on a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate conception hasn't been my problem for 40 years except for Rehnquist's bicentennial Reichquest of a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate drug conception in Nazington, formerly known as Washington, D.C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess, you're an academic..........  That must be some impenetrable ivory tower you've constructed around yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Academic enough to recognize homicidal sociopsychopathic suicidal pedophilia attempts at brainwashing of the too dang lily brilliant white ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not an ivory tower you've ensconced yourself in, it's a bombastic alternate reality.  Excessive utilization of sensory deprivation tanks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy is a RIOT.  Lol!    We get all kinds around here!
Click to expand...

He is endeavoring to foster the image of intellectualism by way of sesquipedalian loquaciousness and is failing abysmally..........


----------



## saltydancin

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality cross conditioning for sociopsychological human farming based on a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate conception hasn't been my problem for 40 years except for Rehnquist's bicentennial Reichquest of a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate drug conception in Nazington, formerly known as Washington, D.C.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, you're an academic..........  That must be some impenetrable ivory tower you've constructed around yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Academic enough to recognize homicidal sociopsychopathic suicidal pedophilia attempts at brainwashing of the too dang lily brilliant white ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not an ivory tower you've ensconced yourself in, it's a bombastic alternate reality.  Excessive utilization of sensory deprivation tanks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy is a RIOT.  Lol!    We get all kinds around here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is endeavoring to foster the image of intellectualism by way of sesquipedalian loquaciousness and is failing abysmally..........
Click to expand...


These cross conditioned way beyond therapy super ego Rehnquist's Reichquesters still on a Bicentennial of "serve the Pope or die" "death to the infidels" patriot act crusade where if an immaculate drug conception from before 1953 exists for a supreme swastika up Uranus court then so does the national religion Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality.


----------



## Ringel05

saltydancin said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, you're an academic..........  That must be some impenetrable ivory tower you've constructed around yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Academic enough to recognize homicidal sociopsychopathic suicidal pedophilia attempts at brainwashing of the too dang lily brilliant white ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not an ivory tower you've ensconced yourself in, it's a bombastic alternate reality.  Excessive utilization of sensory deprivation tanks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy is a RIOT.  Lol!    We get all kinds around here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is endeavoring to foster the image of intellectualism by way of sesquipedalian loquaciousness and is failing abysmally..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These cross conditioned way beyond therapy super ego Rehnquist's Reichquesters still on a Bicentennial of "serve the Pope or die" "death to the infidels" patriot act crusade where if an immaculate drug conception from before 1953 exists for a supreme swastika up Uranus court then so does the national religion Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality.
Click to expand...

I see your handler taught you how to use a stick.


----------



## saltydancin

Ringel05 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Academic enough to recognize homicidal sociopsychopathic suicidal pedophilia attempts at brainwashing of the too dang lily brilliant white ......
> 
> 
> 
> That's not an ivory tower you've ensconced yourself in, it's a bombastic alternate reality.  Excessive utilization of sensory deprivation tanks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy is a RIOT.  Lol!    We get all kinds around here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is endeavoring to foster the image of intellectualism by way of sesquipedalian loquaciousness and is failing abysmally..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These cross conditioned way beyond therapy super ego Rehnquist's Reichquesters still on a Bicentennial of "serve the Pope or die" "death to the infidels" patriot act crusade where if an immaculate drug conception from before 1953 exists for a supreme swastika up Uranus court then so does the national religion Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see your handler taught you how to use a stick.
Click to expand...

Putting on a burning Bush's patriot act of the second coming with more lynching enforcement ? ChristHitlerious.


----------



## Ringel05

saltydancin said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not an ivory tower you've ensconced yourself in, it's a bombastic alternate reality.  Excessive utilization of sensory deprivation tanks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a RIOT.  Lol!    We get all kinds around here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is endeavoring to foster the image of intellectualism by way of sesquipedalian loquaciousness and is failing abysmally..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These cross conditioned way beyond therapy super ego Rehnquist's Reichquesters still on a Bicentennial of "serve the Pope or die" "death to the infidels" patriot act crusade where if an immaculate drug conception from before 1953 exists for a supreme swastika up Uranus court then so does the national religion Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see your handler taught you how to use a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting on a burning Bush's patriot act of the second coming with more lynching enforcement ? ChristHitlerious.
Click to expand...







Keep chuckin' those watermelons though, I'm reveling in the delectation.


----------



## saltydancin

Ringel05 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a RIOT.  Lol!    We get all kinds around here!
> 
> 
> 
> He is endeavoring to foster the image of intellectualism by way of sesquipedalian loquaciousness and is failing abysmally..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These cross conditioned way beyond therapy super ego Rehnquist's Reichquesters still on a Bicentennial of "serve the Pope or die" "death to the infidels" patriot act crusade where if an immaculate drug conception from before 1953 exists for a supreme swastika up Uranus court then so does the national religion Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see your handler taught you how to use a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting on a burning Bush's patriot act of the second coming with more lynching enforcement ? ChristHitlerious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep chuckin' those watermelons though, I'm reveling in the delectation.
Click to expand...


No doubt your super ego is languishing in no equal justice under law reveling since it's not one nation under God......


----------



## Ringel05

saltydancin said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is endeavoring to foster the image of intellectualism by way of sesquipedalian loquaciousness and is failing abysmally..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These cross conditioned way beyond therapy super ego Rehnquist's Reichquesters still on a Bicentennial of "serve the Pope or die" "death to the infidels" patriot act crusade where if an immaculate drug conception from before 1953 exists for a supreme swastika up Uranus court then so does the national religion Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see your handler taught you how to use a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting on a burning Bush's patriot act of the second coming with more lynching enforcement ? ChristHitlerious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep chuckin' those watermelons though, I'm reveling in the delectation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt your super ego is languishing in no equal justice under law reveling since it's not one nation under God......
Click to expand...


----------



## saltydancin

Ringel05 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> These cross conditioned way beyond therapy super ego Rehnquist's Reichquesters still on a Bicentennial of "serve the Pope or die" "death to the infidels" patriot act crusade where if an immaculate drug conception from before 1953 exists for a supreme swastika up Uranus court then so does the national religion Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> I see your handler taught you how to use a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting on a burning Bush's patriot act of the second coming with more lynching enforcement ? ChristHitlerious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep chuckin' those watermelons though, I'm reveling in the delectation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt your super ego is languishing in no equal justice under law reveling since it's not one nation under God......
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Who'd of guessed that star bellied sneeches with stars upon thars lynching enforcement comedians would be an offshoot death cultist terror group as Bolton has against the nonexistent US......


----------



## Ringel05

saltydancin said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see your handler taught you how to use a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting on a burning Bush's patriot act of the second coming with more lynching enforcement ? ChristHitlerious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep chuckin' those watermelons though, I'm reveling in the delectation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt your super ego is languishing in no equal justice under law reveling since it's not one nation under God......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who'd of guessed that star bellied sneeches with stars upon thars lynching enforcement comedians would be an offshoot death cultist terror group as Bolton has against the nonexistent US......
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting on a burning Bush's patriot act of the second coming with more lynching enforcement ? ChristHitlerious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep chuckin' those watermelons though, I'm reveling in the delectation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt your super ego is languishing in no equal justice under law reveling since it's not one nation under God......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who'd of guessed that star bellied sneeches with stars upon thars lynching enforcement comedians would be an offshoot death cultist terror group as Bolton has against the nonexistent US......
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


After all of THAT nonsense, and you still have to ask?


----------



## saltydancin

Ringel05 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting on a burning Bush's patriot act of the second coming with more lynching enforcement ? ChristHitlerious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep chuckin' those watermelons though, I'm reveling in the delectation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt your super ego is languishing in no equal justice under law reveling since it's not one nation under God......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who'd of guessed that star bellied sneeches with stars upon thars lynching enforcement comedians would be an offshoot death cultist terror group as Bolton has against the nonexistent US......
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You may very well think that as certainly don't have to be a rocket scientist to theorize you've been national religion cross conditioned way beyond therapy in that immaculate crazy conception mental masturbation as Rehnquist's SCOTUS jurisprudence logic of an immaculate drug conception gives standing to get paid, being the best Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality super ego a pyramid scheme can produce as the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate KKK immaculate drug conceptions to protect & serve what, in all probability were Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 as Bolton uses an Iranian terrorist group


----------



## ChrisL

saltydancin said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep chuckin' those watermelons though, I'm reveling in the delectation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt your super ego is languishing in no equal justice under law reveling since it's not one nation under God......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who'd of guessed that star bellied sneeches with stars upon thars lynching enforcement comedians would be an offshoot death cultist terror group as Bolton has against the nonexistent US......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may very well think that as certainly don't have to be a rocket scientist to theorize you've been national religion cross conditioned way beyond therapy in that immaculate crazy conception mental masturbation as Rehnquist's SCOTUS jurisprudence logic of an immaculate drug conception gives standing to get paid, being the best Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality super ego a pyramid scheme can produce as the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate KKK immaculate drug conceptions to protect & serve what, in all probability were Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 as Bolton uses an Iranian terrorist group
Click to expand...


Holy run-on sentence!  You should definitely learn more before you go lecturing others about things that are probably way beyond your simpleton mind.


----------



## ChrisL

saltydancin said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep chuckin' those watermelons though, I'm reveling in the delectation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt your super ego is languishing in no equal justice under law reveling since it's not one nation under God......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who'd of guessed that star bellied sneeches with stars upon thars lynching enforcement comedians would be an offshoot death cultist terror group as Bolton has against the nonexistent US......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may very well think that as certainly don't have to be a rocket scientist to theorize you've been national religion cross conditioned way beyond therapy in that immaculate crazy conception mental masturbation as Rehnquist's SCOTUS jurisprudence logic of an immaculate drug conception gives standing to get paid, being the best Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality super ego a pyramid scheme can produce as the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate KKK immaculate drug conceptions to protect & serve what, in all probability were Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 as Bolton uses an Iranian terrorist group
Click to expand...


----------



## saltydancin

ChrisL said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt your super ego is languishing in no equal justice under law reveling since it's not one nation under God......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who'd of guessed that star bellied sneeches with stars upon thars lynching enforcement comedians would be an offshoot death cultist terror group as Bolton has against the nonexistent US......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may very well think that as certainly don't have to be a rocket scientist to theorize you've been national religion cross conditioned way beyond therapy in that immaculate crazy conception mental masturbation as Rehnquist's SCOTUS jurisprudence logic of an immaculate drug conception gives standing to get paid, being the best Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality super ego a pyramid scheme can produce as the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate KKK immaculate drug conceptions to protect & serve what, in all probability were Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 as Bolton uses an Iranian terrorist group
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You're right in the Islam pedophilia slavery pyramid scheme like Rehnquist's immaculate drug conception to protect & serve those thieving US Constitution arsonists after 24 separate Constitution burnings on a cross.


----------



## Ringel05

saltydancin said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep chuckin' those watermelons though, I'm reveling in the delectation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt your super ego is languishing in no equal justice under law reveling since it's not one nation under God......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who'd of guessed that star bellied sneeches with stars upon thars lynching enforcement comedians would be an offshoot death cultist terror group as Bolton has against the nonexistent US......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may very well think that as certainly don't have to be a rocket scientist to theorize you've been national religion cross conditioned way beyond therapy in that immaculate crazy conception mental masturbation as Rehnquist's SCOTUS jurisprudence logic of an immaculate drug conception gives standing to get paid, being the best Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality super ego a pyramid scheme can produce as the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate KKK immaculate drug conceptions to protect & serve what, in all probability were Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 as Bolton uses an Iranian terrorist group
Click to expand...

Welp, this is the best little insane asylum on the interwebz, looks like you'll fit right in.  I hope you brought your own straight jacket, we have run out of size extra super crazy.


----------



## saltydancin

Ringel05 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt your super ego is languishing in no equal justice under law reveling since it's not one nation under God......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who'd of guessed that star bellied sneeches with stars upon thars lynching enforcement comedians would be an offshoot death cultist terror group as Bolton has against the nonexistent US......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may very well think that as certainly don't have to be a rocket scientist to theorize you've been national religion cross conditioned way beyond therapy in that immaculate crazy conception mental masturbation as Rehnquist's SCOTUS jurisprudence logic of an immaculate drug conception gives standing to get paid, being the best Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality super ego a pyramid scheme can produce as the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate KKK immaculate drug conceptions to protect & serve what, in all probability were Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 as Bolton uses an Iranian terrorist group
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welp, this is the best little insane asylum on the interwebz, looks like you'll fit right in.  I hope you brought your own straight jacket, we have run out of size extra super crazy.
Click to expand...


Looks like you've paid far too much for a seat on one of those flying rock pyramids to the stars......


----------



## Ringel05

saltydancin said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who'd of guessed that star bellied sneeches with stars upon thars lynching enforcement comedians would be an offshoot death cultist terror group as Bolton has against the nonexistent US......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may very well think that as certainly don't have to be a rocket scientist to theorize you've been national religion cross conditioned way beyond therapy in that immaculate crazy conception mental masturbation as Rehnquist's SCOTUS jurisprudence logic of an immaculate drug conception gives standing to get paid, being the best Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality super ego a pyramid scheme can produce as the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate KKK immaculate drug conceptions to protect & serve what, in all probability were Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 as Bolton uses an Iranian terrorist group
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welp, this is the best little insane asylum on the interwebz, looks like you'll fit right in.  I hope you brought your own straight jacket, we have run out of size extra super crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you've paid far too much for a seat on one of those flying rock pyramids to the stars......
Click to expand...

You mean one of the ones you're piloting......... :eusa-whistle:


----------



## saltydancin

Ringel05 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who'd of guessed that star bellied sneeches with stars upon thars lynching enforcement comedians would be an offshoot death cultist terror group as Bolton has against the nonexistent US......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may very well think that as certainly don't have to be a rocket scientist to theorize you've been national religion cross conditioned way beyond therapy in that immaculate crazy conception mental masturbation as Rehnquist's SCOTUS jurisprudence logic of an immaculate drug conception gives standing to get paid, being the best Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality super ego a pyramid scheme can produce as the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate KKK immaculate drug conceptions to protect & serve what, in all probability were Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 as Bolton uses an Iranian terrorist group
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welp, this is the best little insane asylum on the interwebz, looks like you'll fit right in.  I hope you brought your own straight jacket, we have run out of size extra super crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you've paid far too much for a seat on one of those flying rock pyramids to the stars......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean one of the ones you're piloting......... :eusa-whistle:
Click to expand...


You can keep hoping there's enough pseudoscience for that immaculate piloting conception as Rehnquist's hope of the national religion supreme pseudoscience immaculate drug conception for not being anything more than an Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality as does ChrisLunatic beach crazed tan hope for.


----------



## Ringel05

saltydancin said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may very well think that as certainly don't have to be a rocket scientist to theorize you've been national religion cross conditioned way beyond therapy in that immaculate crazy conception mental masturbation as Rehnquist's SCOTUS jurisprudence logic of an immaculate drug conception gives standing to get paid, being the best Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality super ego a pyramid scheme can produce as the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate KKK immaculate drug conceptions to protect & serve what, in all probability were Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 as Bolton uses an Iranian terrorist group
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welp, this is the best little insane asylum on the interwebz, looks like you'll fit right in.  I hope you brought your own straight jacket, we have run out of size extra super crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you've paid far too much for a seat on one of those flying rock pyramids to the stars......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean one of the ones you're piloting......... :eusa-whistle:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can keep hoping there's enough pseudoscience for that immaculate piloting conception as Rehnquist's hope of the national religion supreme pseudoscience immaculate drug conception for not being anything more than an Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality as does ChrisLunatic beach crazed tan hope for.
Click to expand...

Wrong again but don't let that stop you.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

saltydancin said:


> You can keep hoping there's enough pseudoscience for that immaculate piloting conception as Rehnquist's hope of the national religion supreme pseudoscience immaculate drug conception for not being anything more than an Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality as does ChrisLunatic beach crazed tan hope for.



 I know Ringel will back me up on this, but your intransigent feral manipulator regarding the unprovoked perpendicular apparatus generator did not succumb with sufficient brevity according to the pseuo-myopic brain regurgitation. I can only conclude that you lack the prehensile saline progenitor  responsible for the extrusion of nucleic derivatives through the responsible membrane of algorhythmic dispensary units.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Ringel05 said:


> That's not an ivory tower you've ensconced yourself in, it's a bombastic alternate reality.  Excessive utilization of sensory deprivation tanks?




and ketamine.

Don't forget the ketamine.


----------



## Ringel05

Dogmaphobe said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can keep hoping there's enough pseudoscience for that immaculate piloting conception as Rehnquist's hope of the national religion supreme pseudoscience immaculate drug conception for not being anything more than an Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality as does ChrisLunatic beach crazed tan hope for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Ringel will back me up on this, but your intransigent feral manipulator regarding the unprovoked perpendicular apparatus generator did not succumb with sufficient brevity according to the pseuo-myopic brain regurgitation. I can only conclude that you lack the prehensile saline progenitor  responsible for the extrusion of nucleic derivatives through the responsible membrane of algorhythmic dispensary units.
Click to expand...

It appears he (and I use that term lightly) is the embodiment of the Westboroan version of radical, fundamentalist humanism.  I will luxuriate autogenously with utter hilarity his declamatory acrimony.


----------



## saltydancin

Ringel05 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can keep hoping there's enough pseudoscience for that immaculate piloting conception as Rehnquist's hope of the national religion supreme pseudoscience immaculate drug conception for not being anything more than an Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality as does ChrisLunatic beach crazed tan hope for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Ringel will back me up on this, but your intransigent feral manipulator regarding the unprovoked perpendicular apparatus generator did not succumb with sufficient brevity according to the pseuo-myopic brain regurgitation. I can only conclude that you lack the prehensile saline progenitor  responsible for the extrusion of nucleic derivatives through the responsible membrane of algorhythmic dispensary units.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears he (and I use that term lightly) is the embodiment of the Westboroan version of radical, fundamentalist humanism.  I will luxuriate autogenously with utter hilarity his declamatory acrimony.
Click to expand...


Walk on water ChristHitler psychopathic death cult superegos seem to be in need of 22nd century medical diagnoses capabilities, unfortunately space being the place for the human race will be fried & freeze dried all over the place before then.


----------



## Ringel05

saltydancin said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can keep hoping there's enough pseudoscience for that immaculate piloting conception as Rehnquist's hope of the national religion supreme pseudoscience immaculate drug conception for not being anything more than an Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality as does ChrisLunatic beach crazed tan hope for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Ringel will back me up on this, but your intransigent feral manipulator regarding the unprovoked perpendicular apparatus generator did not succumb with sufficient brevity according to the pseuo-myopic brain regurgitation. I can only conclude that you lack the prehensile saline progenitor  responsible for the extrusion of nucleic derivatives through the responsible membrane of algorhythmic dispensary units.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears he (and I use that term lightly) is the embodiment of the Westboroan version of radical, fundamentalist humanism.  I will luxuriate autogenously with utter hilarity his declamatory acrimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walk on water ChristHitler psychopathic death cult superegos seem to be in need of 22nd century medical diagnoses capabilities, unfortunately space being the place for the human race will be fried & freeze dried all over the place before then.
Click to expand...

We needed a new chew toy here, it would appear you were destined to fulfill that role.


----------



## saltydancin

Ringel05 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can keep hoping there's enough pseudoscience for that immaculate piloting conception as Rehnquist's hope of the national religion supreme pseudoscience immaculate drug conception for not being anything more than an Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality as does ChrisLunatic beach crazed tan hope for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Ringel will back me up on this, but your intransigent feral manipulator regarding the unprovoked perpendicular apparatus generator did not succumb with sufficient brevity according to the pseuo-myopic brain regurgitation. I can only conclude that you lack the prehensile saline progenitor  responsible for the extrusion of nucleic derivatives through the responsible membrane of algorhythmic dispensary units.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears he (and I use that term lightly) is the embodiment of the Westboroan version of radical, fundamentalist humanism.  I will luxuriate autogenously with utter hilarity his declamatory acrimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walk on water ChristHitler psychopathic death cult superegos seem to be in need of 22nd century medical diagnoses capabilities, unfortunately space being the place for the human race will be fried & freeze dried all over the place before then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We needed a new chew toy here, it would appear you were destined to fulfill that role.
Click to expand...


Maybe if calculations of all these wrongs are rite could be discerned & tabulated prior to the 22nd century survival of the fittest fascists pedophilia trade wouldn't have those psychopathic death cultist results of Byrd's drug trafficking KKK churchstate cops, Rehnquist's thieving US Constitution arsonists, the burning Bush's patriot act of 9/11 & Bolton's Islam terror groups might be more than just "serve the Pope or die" & "death to the infidels" of humanity left alive.


----------



## Ringel05

saltydancin said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can keep hoping there's enough pseudoscience for that immaculate piloting conception as Rehnquist's hope of the national religion supreme pseudoscience immaculate drug conception for not being anything more than an Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality as does ChrisLunatic beach crazed tan hope for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Ringel will back me up on this, but your intransigent feral manipulator regarding the unprovoked perpendicular apparatus generator did not succumb with sufficient brevity according to the pseuo-myopic brain regurgitation. I can only conclude that you lack the prehensile saline progenitor  responsible for the extrusion of nucleic derivatives through the responsible membrane of algorhythmic dispensary units.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears he (and I use that term lightly) is the embodiment of the Westboroan version of radical, fundamentalist humanism.  I will luxuriate autogenously with utter hilarity his declamatory acrimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walk on water ChristHitler psychopathic death cult superegos seem to be in need of 22nd century medical diagnoses capabilities, unfortunately space being the place for the human race will be fried & freeze dried all over the place before then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We needed a new chew toy here, it would appear you were destined to fulfill that role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if calculations of all these wrongs are rite could be discerned & tabulated prior to the 22nd century survival of the fittest fascists pedophilia trade wouldn't have those psychopathic death cultist results of Byrd's drug trafficking KKK churchstate cops, Rehnquist's thieving US Constitution arsonists, the burning Bush's patriot act of 9/11 & Bolton's Islam terror groups might be more than just "serve the Pope or die" & "death to the infidels" of humanity left alive.
Click to expand...

Absolutely off the deep end!!!!!   I love it!!!!!!!


----------



## saltydancin

Ringel05 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Ringel will back me up on this, but your intransigent feral manipulator regarding the unprovoked perpendicular apparatus generator did not succumb with sufficient brevity according to the pseuo-myopic brain regurgitation. I can only conclude that you lack the prehensile saline progenitor  responsible for the extrusion of nucleic derivatives through the responsible membrane of algorhythmic dispensary units.
> 
> 
> 
> It appears he (and I use that term lightly) is the embodiment of the Westboroan version of radical, fundamentalist humanism.  I will luxuriate autogenously with utter hilarity his declamatory acrimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walk on water ChristHitler psychopathic death cult superegos seem to be in need of 22nd century medical diagnoses capabilities, unfortunately space being the place for the human race will be fried & freeze dried all over the place before then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We needed a new chew toy here, it would appear you were destined to fulfill that role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if calculations of all these wrongs are rite could be discerned & tabulated prior to the 22nd century survival of the fittest fascists pedophilia trade wouldn't have those psychopathic death cultist results of Byrd's drug trafficking KKK churchstate cops, Rehnquist's thieving US Constitution arsonists, the burning Bush's patriot act of 9/11 & Bolton's Islam terror groups might be more than just "serve the Pope or die" & "death to the infidels" of humanity left alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely off the deep end!!!!!   I love it!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


So which of the death cults you in since there could be odds on whether Bolton's Iranian terror group might be aimed against the US as the burning Bush's Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11.


----------



## Ringel05

saltydancin said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears he (and I use that term lightly) is the embodiment of the Westboroan version of radical, fundamentalist humanism.  I will luxuriate autogenously with utter hilarity his declamatory acrimony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walk on water ChristHitler psychopathic death cult superegos seem to be in need of 22nd century medical diagnoses capabilities, unfortunately space being the place for the human race will be fried & freeze dried all over the place before then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We needed a new chew toy here, it would appear you were destined to fulfill that role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if calculations of all these wrongs are rite could be discerned & tabulated prior to the 22nd century survival of the fittest fascists pedophilia trade wouldn't have those psychopathic death cultist results of Byrd's drug trafficking KKK churchstate cops, Rehnquist's thieving US Constitution arsonists, the burning Bush's patriot act of 9/11 & Bolton's Islam terror groups might be more than just "serve the Pope or die" & "death to the infidels" of humanity left alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely off the deep end!!!!!   I love it!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So which of the death cults you in since there could be odds on whether Bolton's Iranian terror group might be aimed against the US as the burning Bush's Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11.
Click to expand...

I'm in the human death cult, we've proven over and over how ready we are at self destruction. 

However it appears to be a mystery as to what species you belong to.  I do have a question, how long have you suffered from delusions of relevance?


----------



## saltydancin

Ringel05 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walk on water ChristHitler psychopathic death cult superegos seem to be in need of 22nd century medical diagnoses capabilities, unfortunately space being the place for the human race will be fried & freeze dried all over the place before then.
> 
> 
> 
> We needed a new chew toy here, it would appear you were destined to fulfill that role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if calculations of all these wrongs are rite could be discerned & tabulated prior to the 22nd century survival of the fittest fascists pedophilia trade wouldn't have those psychopathic death cultist results of Byrd's drug trafficking KKK churchstate cops, Rehnquist's thieving US Constitution arsonists, the burning Bush's patriot act of 9/11 & Bolton's Islam terror groups might be more than just "serve the Pope or die" & "death to the infidels" of humanity left alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely off the deep end!!!!!   I love it!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So which of the death cults you in since there could be odds on whether Bolton's Iranian terror group might be aimed against the US as the burning Bush's Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in the human death cult, we've proven over and over how ready we are at self destruction.
> 
> However it appears to be a mystery as to what species you belong to.  I do have a question, how long have you suffered from delusions of relevance?
Click to expand...


Apparently there's no relevance between equal justice under law & one nation under God, so the national religion propaganda of a Christian Nation is unfortunately a delusion to all others than those in the Islam pyramid scheme who aren't like Dalek death cults; but what else could so much pseudo science create in self destruction of pedophilia mentalities .


----------



## Ringel05

saltydancin said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We needed a new chew toy here, it would appear you were destined to fulfill that role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if calculations of all these wrongs are rite could be discerned & tabulated prior to the 22nd century survival of the fittest fascists pedophilia trade wouldn't have those psychopathic death cultist results of Byrd's drug trafficking KKK churchstate cops, Rehnquist's thieving US Constitution arsonists, the burning Bush's patriot act of 9/11 & Bolton's Islam terror groups might be more than just "serve the Pope or die" & "death to the infidels" of humanity left alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely off the deep end!!!!!   I love it!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So which of the death cults you in since there could be odds on whether Bolton's Iranian terror group might be aimed against the US as the burning Bush's Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in the human death cult, we've proven over and over how ready we are at self destruction.
> 
> However it appears to be a mystery as to what species you belong to.  I do have a question, how long have you suffered from delusions of relevance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently there's no relevance between equal justice under law & one nation under God, so the national religion propaganda of a Christian Nation is unfortunately a delusion to all others than those in the Islam pyramid scheme who aren't like Dalek death cults; but what else could so much pseudo science create in self destruction of pedophilia mentalities .
Click to expand...

Have you considered writing comedy?  You'd have to work on your punch lines but it could be a good career move.


----------



## Muhammed

Bleipriester said:


> Bolton wants a regime change in Iran before 2019! Therefore, he wants to use the Iranian MEK terror-sect ("employable, vivid opposition"), that was removed from the terror list by Hillary Clinton in 2012. Even Americans got killed by them. So again, we see the deep state connection: Clinton - Bolton - Trump. All those who warned of Clinton starting WWIII can now be seen frenetically cheering Trump who is eager to start WWIII. However, MEK comprises only a few thousand members, they are unable to perform a regime change for Uncle Sam. But we cannot expect psychopaths to either know or care. They just want blood.
> 
> Translate:
> Nach Ausstieg aus Atomabkommen: John Boltons blutige Pläne für den Iran
> 
> Iranian Group M.E.K. Wins Removal From U.S. Terrorist List



If it wasn't for the M.E.K. we never would have been aware of Iran's nuclear weapons program.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Ringel05 said:


> We needed a new chew toy here, it would appear you were destined to fulfill that role.




Well, chew all you want, my friend, but make sure not to swallow.  I wouldn't want you to catch anything there, and that looks like a particularly virulent brand of batshit crazy .


----------



## Bleipriester

Muhammed said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bolton wants a regime change in Iran before 2019! Therefore, he wants to use the Iranian MEK terror-sect ("employable, vivid opposition"), that was removed from the terror list by Hillary Clinton in 2012. Even Americans got killed by them. So again, we see the deep state connection: Clinton - Bolton - Trump. All those who warned of Clinton starting WWIII can now be seen frenetically cheering Trump who is eager to start WWIII. However, MEK comprises only a few thousand members, they are unable to perform a regime change for Uncle Sam. But we cannot expect psychopaths to either know or care. They just want blood.
> 
> Translate:
> Nach Ausstieg aus Atomabkommen: John Boltons blutige Pläne für den Iran
> 
> Iranian Group M.E.K. Wins Removal From U.S. Terrorist List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the M.E.K. we never would have been aware of Iran's nuclear weapons program.
Click to expand...

You are not aware of a nuclear weapons program.


----------



## Muhammed

Bleipriester said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bolton wants a regime change in Iran before 2019! Therefore, he wants to use the Iranian MEK terror-sect ("employable, vivid opposition"), that was removed from the terror list by Hillary Clinton in 2012. Even Americans got killed by them. So again, we see the deep state connection: Clinton - Bolton - Trump. All those who warned of Clinton starting WWIII can now be seen frenetically cheering Trump who is eager to start WWIII. However, MEK comprises only a few thousand members, they are unable to perform a regime change for Uncle Sam. But we cannot expect psychopaths to either know or care. They just want blood.
> 
> Translate:
> Nach Ausstieg aus Atomabkommen: John Boltons blutige Pläne für den Iran
> 
> Iranian Group M.E.K. Wins Removal From U.S. Terrorist List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the M.E.K. we never would have been aware of Iran's nuclear weapons program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not aware of a nuclear weapons program.
Click to expand...

Stupid liar.


----------



## Bleipriester

Muhammed said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bolton wants a regime change in Iran before 2019! Therefore, he wants to use the Iranian MEK terror-sect ("employable, vivid opposition"), that was removed from the terror list by Hillary Clinton in 2012. Even Americans got killed by them. So again, we see the deep state connection: Clinton - Bolton - Trump. All those who warned of Clinton starting WWIII can now be seen frenetically cheering Trump who is eager to start WWIII. However, MEK comprises only a few thousand members, they are unable to perform a regime change for Uncle Sam. But we cannot expect psychopaths to either know or care. They just want blood.
> 
> Translate:
> Nach Ausstieg aus Atomabkommen: John Boltons blutige Pläne für den Iran
> 
> Iranian Group M.E.K. Wins Removal From U.S. Terrorist List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the M.E.K. we never would have been aware of Iran's nuclear weapons program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not aware of a nuclear weapons program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid liar.
Click to expand...

How many decades are going to keep that shit up?


----------



## saltydancin

Ringel05 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walk on water ChristHitler psychopathic death cult superegos seem to be in need of 22nd century medical diagnoses capabilities, unfortunately space being the place for the human race will be fried & freeze dried all over the place before then.
> 
> 
> 
> We needed a new chew toy here, it would appear you were destined to fulfill that role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if calculations of all these wrongs are rite could be discerned & tabulated prior to the 22nd century survival of the fittest fascists pedophilia trade wouldn't have those psychopathic death cultist results of Byrd's drug trafficking KKK churchstate cops, Rehnquist's thieving US Constitution arsonists, the burning Bush's patriot act of 9/11 & Bolton's Islam terror groups might be more than just "serve the Pope or die" & "death to the infidels" of humanity left alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely off the deep end!!!!!   I love it!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So which of the death cults you in since there could be odds on whether Bolton's Iranian terror group might be aimed against the US as the burning Bush's Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in the human death cult, we've proven over and over how ready we are at self destruction.
> 
> However it appears to be a mystery as to what species you belong to.  I do have a question, how long have you suffered from delusions of relevance?
Click to expand...


Wouldn't have considered there was a 21st century Joseph Mengele world wide web species internment as to why the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate death cult, West Nazi Germany Virginia & a supreme swastika up Uranus court got thousands of Americans killed for 9/11 instead of making all the Jews pay Islam & Christianity for the Holocaust.


----------



## Ringel05

saltydancin said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We needed a new chew toy here, it would appear you were destined to fulfill that role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if calculations of all these wrongs are rite could be discerned & tabulated prior to the 22nd century survival of the fittest fascists pedophilia trade wouldn't have those psychopathic death cultist results of Byrd's drug trafficking KKK churchstate cops, Rehnquist's thieving US Constitution arsonists, the burning Bush's patriot act of 9/11 & Bolton's Islam terror groups might be more than just "serve the Pope or die" & "death to the infidels" of humanity left alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely off the deep end!!!!!   I love it!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So which of the death cults you in since there could be odds on whether Bolton's Iranian terror group might be aimed against the US as the burning Bush's Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in the human death cult, we've proven over and over how ready we are at self destruction.
> 
> However it appears to be a mystery as to what species you belong to.  I do have a question, how long have you suffered from delusions of relevance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have considered there was a 21st century Joseph Mengele world wide web species internment as to why the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate death cult, West Nazi Germany Virginia & a supreme swastika up Uranus court got thousands of Americans killed for 9/11 instead of making all the Jews pay Islam & Christianity for the Holocaust.
Click to expand...


----------



## saltydancin

Ringel05 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if calculations of all these wrongs are rite could be discerned & tabulated prior to the 22nd century survival of the fittest fascists pedophilia trade wouldn't have those psychopathic death cultist results of Byrd's drug trafficking KKK churchstate cops, Rehnquist's thieving US Constitution arsonists, the burning Bush's patriot act of 9/11 & Bolton's Islam terror groups might be more than just "serve the Pope or die" & "death to the infidels" of humanity left alive.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely off the deep end!!!!!   I love it!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So which of the death cults you in since there could be odds on whether Bolton's Iranian terror group might be aimed against the US as the burning Bush's Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in the human death cult, we've proven over and over how ready we are at self destruction.
> 
> However it appears to be a mystery as to what species you belong to.  I do have a question, how long have you suffered from delusions of relevance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have considered there was a 21st century Joseph Mengele world wide web species internment as to why the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate death cult, West Nazi Germany Virginia & a supreme swastika up Uranus court got thousands of Americans killed for 9/11 instead of making all the Jews pay Islam & Christianity for the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Doing the Roy Rodgers in Buck Rodgers time since all those death cults need more master race races as entertainment ?


----------



## Ringel05

saltydancin said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely off the deep end!!!!!   I love it!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So which of the death cults you in since there could be odds on whether Bolton's Iranian terror group might be aimed against the US as the burning Bush's Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in the human death cult, we've proven over and over how ready we are at self destruction.
> 
> However it appears to be a mystery as to what species you belong to.  I do have a question, how long have you suffered from delusions of relevance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have considered there was a 21st century Joseph Mengele world wide web species internment as to why the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate death cult, West Nazi Germany Virginia & a supreme swastika up Uranus court got thousands of Americans killed for 9/11 instead of making all the Jews pay Islam & Christianity for the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doing the Roy Rodgers in Buck Rodgers time since all those death cults need more master race races as entertainment ?
Click to expand...


----------



## saltydancin

As if there still aren't enough US death cult terror groups in sociopsychopathic human farming Fourth Reich of Byrd's drug trafficking KKK churchstate, Rehnquist's immaculate drug conception supreme swastika up Uranus court, the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate & those burning Bush's patriot act of 9/11 emulating Roy Rodgers dressed in Buck Rodgers space is the place Dalek uniforms for a more perfect Islam-Christian pedophilia slavery trade business to exterminate......


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## saltydancin

Still probably a waste of time some 40 years later since the master race master plan of the Catholic Church assassination of JFK for a drug trafficking invasion of the US to collect on his death just as the Islam "death to the infidels" invasion of suicide bombers into US business to collect from one nation under God..


----------



## dani67

Bleipriester said:


> Bolton wants a regime change in Iran before 2019! Therefore, he wants to use the Iranian MEK terror-sect ("employable, vivid opposition"), that was removed from the terror list by Hillary Clinton in 2012. Even Americans got killed by them. So again, we see the deep state connection: Clinton - Bolton - Trump. All those who warned of Clinton starting WWIII can now be seen frenetically cheering Trump who is eager to start WWIII. However, MEK comprises only a few thousand members, they are unable to perform a regime change for Uncle Sam. But we cannot expect psychopaths to either know or care. They just want blood.
> 
> Translate:
> Nach Ausstieg aus Atomabkommen: John Boltons blutige Pläne für den Iran
> 
> Iranian Group M.E.K. Wins Removal From U.S. Terrorist List



everybody hate M.E.K  in iran .


----------

